# Mediacal form 160EH and 26EH



## massimo (Oct 9, 2008)

In more than one place, the immigration website emphasizes that medicals should NOT be completed until specifically requested. So that's straightforward enough. However, I just yesterday lodged my online application (175) and the automatic e-mail confirmation I got states the following:

If you have not already done so, please provide to the ASPC the documents listed below:
...
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
Form 26EH - Medical examination for an Australian visa


So does that amount to a specific request or not? plus it seems that i can submit the results directly on line but when I print the forms it says that the doctor has to send in person to them... I do not know what to do...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

This has been talked about before, if you do a search you'll probably find the relevant threads but this is the thread I remember.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rt-contradicting-itself-medicals-what-do.html

Dolly


----------

